# Pressure Points



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Everyones' foot is different. You have to see what works for you.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

I literally feel your pain picked up some maysis 2 nights ago and was super stoked to try the boa and after 2 nights of wearing them at home i've come to the conclusion that the pressure points won't go away. I might even just keep my old boots because the only reason i got new ones was for the boa. Did you heat mold yours? imma call the shop i got them from to see if they think heat molding will make a big diff


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

socks? whats your sock situation? tall thin wool or blend sock? nothing thick. are you standing the whole time trying them on? putting them on and watching "twilight" in your recliner is going to make your feet uncomfortable. 

also Heat fitting may help. Do you have fallen arches? maybe an orthotic foot bed? i always put one in my boots anyways.

some things to consider


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

stunt66 said:


> I literally feel your pain picked up some maysis 2 nights ago and was super stoked to try the boa and after 2 nights of wearing them at home i've come to the conclusion that the pressure points won't go away. I might even just keep my old boots because the only reason i got new ones was for the boa. Did you heat mold yours? imma call the shop i got them from to see if they think heat molding will make a big diff


I just got new Maysis too. They felt so good at the store wore them around the house they were great. Then went to to mountain and my feet were killing me and it was cutting off circ to my toes... Long story short $250 1 use and I hate them I guess I'm SOL? Maybe a heat mold?


----------



## Vanek26 (Mar 4, 2010)

stunt66 said:


> I literally feel your pain picked up some maysis 2 nights ago and was super stoked to try the boa and after 2 nights of wearing them at home i've come to the conclusion that the pressure points won't go away. I might even just keep my old boots because the only reason i got new ones was for the boa. Did you heat mold yours? imma call the shop i got them from to see if they think heat molding will make a big diff


Mine had the heat moldable liners and I did not have it done at the shop. I wore them for several hours different nights to help break them in as I was told by the place I got them. And the sock situation is I had a pair snowboard socks. Not wool. Not super thick. Just regular snowboard socks. So it wasn't that I had the wrong socks or anything either. I did notice that from several broken ankles from skating over the years, my left ankle bone protrudes a little bit more than the right. And right where it sticks out is where the liner strap was killing my foot. Since returning the Hi-Standards I tried on some K2 Darkos. They have a BOA liner system, but traditional lacing on the outside of the boot. Sounds weird, but it works! The BOA on the inside is movable along the tongue. So if you want more pressure here or there, you can adjust it. Super comfy boot and super stoked on the look, too. I'm going to be ordering some as the shop I went to didn't have my size.  Hope you get your situation figured out. I did read that sometimes a heel lift or different insoles can move your foot just enough here or there to help with the pressure points.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

zk0ot said:


> socks? whats your sock situation? tall thin wool or blend sock? nothing thick. are you standing the whole time trying them on? putting them on and watching "twilight" in your recliner is going to make your feet uncomfortable.
> 
> also Heat fitting may help. Do you have fallen arches? maybe an orthotic foot bed? i always put one in my boots anyways.
> 
> some things to consider


Standard snowboard sock so nothing too thick or thin. it was a combination of positions but it's funny that you mentioned recliner and twilight because i was in the recliner but watching vampire diaries(wife made me and happy wife happy life lol) I did try just standing around but there was still pressure. I will head to the shop to get a proper heat tonight. Wish me luck cuz I love the boa system.


----------



## Vanek26 (Mar 4, 2010)

stunt66 said:


> Standard snowboard sock so nothing too thick or thin. it was a combination of positions but it's funny that you mentioned recliner and twilight because i was in the recliner but watching vampire diaries(wife made me and happy wife happy life lol) I did try just standing around but there was still pressure. I will head to the shop to get a proper heat tonight. Wish me luck cuz I love the boa system.


And hey, before you get them heat molded, try some other BOA boots. Cause maybe those ones just aren't for you. It sucks, but there is a pair out there that won't hurt your feet. Just saying before you do something that will not allow you to return them, think about it!


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

I could only find 2 boots that were double boa and this was the only one they had to try on. I've looked at the singles and the guy at our shop said the doubles were a bit better fit wise. I might just keep my burtons with the speed lace for now.

I just called our my board shop and they said once you heat mold them theyre yours so i think i gotta return them. Last thing i need to gamble on is my feet.


----------



## Vanek26 (Mar 4, 2010)

stunt66 said:


> I could only find 2 boots that were double boa and this was the only one they had to try on. I've looked at the singles and the guy at our shop said the doubles were a bit better fit wise. I might just keep my burtons with the speed lace for now.
> 
> I just called our my board shop and they said once you heat mold them theyre yours so i think i gotta return them. Last thing i need to gamble on is my feet.


Yeah, I think that's a wise decision. And even though that dude told you it was a better fit, why don't you say, "I'll be the judge of that!" Everyone's feet are different. If double BOA was the perfect fit for everyone, all they would make are double BOA boots. But they don't. They still make traditional lace boots. Cause for some people, they work out better. Of course, if you live in a smaller town like I do, your pickins are slim. And that's the hard part. You end up buying online and returning boot after boot cause you don't have a decent local shop who can offer a variety of styles or brands. I empathize with you. I'm going to a shop about 45 mins away from here tomorrow morning to see about some K2 Darkos. If you get a chance, and someone near you has them, check em out. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^Love my darkos! So comfortable


----------



## Vanek26 (Mar 4, 2010)

bubbachubba340 said:


> ^^^Love my darko's! So comfortable


You get the 2012s? I tried on a full size bigger than what I need, and even that had great heel hold. Stoked to check em out in my actual size.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Vanek. This might help. 
When I got my darkos. The top of my ankle hurt and I fixed it my moving the conda harness. If you pull out the liner youll see the a green "pringles chip" looking thing velcro'd to the top of the tongue. You can move it up your ankle or down the top of your foot. It will help I bet!!!

For your maysises


----------



## Vanek26 (Mar 4, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> Vanek. This might help.
> When I got my darkos. The top of my ankle hurt and I fixed it my moving the conda harness. If you pull out the liner youll see the a green "pringles chip" looking thing velcro'd to the top of the tongue. You can move it up your ankle or down the top of your foot. It will help I bet!!!


Thanks! But I don't actually have the Darkos yet. I had the pain in my ankle with the Vans Hi-Standards, which I have since sent back. I'll most likely be getting the Darkos, though. Partially for the reason you mentioned. I like how you can adjust where the pressure is on your foot, not just how much pressure. And you're right, it does resemble a pringles chip! Too funny :laugh:.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Boots are the most important part of your kit. If they ain't right, bring 'em back before you beat 'em up.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I bought Maysises at the end of the season last yeat and hated them. They created a pressure point on the inside of both ankles that made riding miserable. I got lucky as my local shop was able to resell them for me so I didnt lose out 250.00 for boots I couldnt wear. The boa system was the cause of my pressure. I tried on Rykers darkos also and they all did it. I ended up finding Solomon f20's to be the comfy fit I was looking for.


----------



## Vanek26 (Mar 4, 2010)

racer357 said:


> I bought Maysises at the end of the season last yeat and hated them. They created a pressure point on the inside of both ankles that made riding miserable. I got lucky as my local shop was able to resell them for me so I didnt lose out 250.00 for boots I couldnt wear. The boa system was the cause of my pressure. I tried on Rykers darkos also and they all did it. I ended up finding Solomon f20's to be the comfy fit I was looking for.


I'll definitely be checking for any pressure points on this one when it gets here. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

Just got a pair of Thirty Two TM Two Pro Chamberlins. Ridden them three times so far and that are super comfy. I normally have pressure points on top of my feet because of high arches but with these that is no longer a problem. Good Luck!


----------



## Vanek26 (Mar 4, 2010)

BsMcluvinBeach said:


> Just got a pair of Thirty Two TM Two Pro Chamberlins. Ridden them three times so far and that are super comfy. I normally have pressure points on top of my feet because of high arches but with these that is no longer a problem. Good Luck!


I was lookin at these online the other day. If the K2 Darkos don't work out, I'll give the 
32s another look. Thanks!


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't order boots online man, I know it can be 40% cheaper than buying at a store but its just not worth saving the money. 

When i went to buy my first set of boots I went down to the local store and try'd on 30 different pairs of boots before i found the ones. And to be honest ill never buy a different pair even though these ones cost me $200 dollars.

Dont worry about what brand, or colour. If they are brown pink purple green orange lemon, it doesn't fucking matter because no ones going to be looking at your boots when your riding down the mountain.

When you find the right pair, you will know the moment you put them on, no second guesses


----------



## Vanek26 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kwanzaa said:


> Don't order boots online man, I know it can be 40% cheaper than buying at a store but its just not worth saving the money.
> 
> When i went to buy my first set of boots I went down to the local store and try'd on 30 different pairs of boots before i found the ones. And to be honest ill never buy a different pair even though these ones cost me $200 dollars.
> 
> ...


I know this! I went through this with the aformentioned Vans Hi-Standards. But that was only cause the shipping was free both ways! I have a local shop getting some Darkos in my size. And if for some reason they don't work, they'll just sell them with the rest of their stock. Buying boots is the hardest part of any set up for sure!


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Kwanzaa said:


> Don't order boots online man, I know it can be 40% cheaper than buying at a store but its just not worth saving the money.
> 
> When i went to buy my first set of boots I went down to the local store and try'd on 30 different pairs of boots before i found the ones. And to be honest ill never buy a different pair even though these ones cost me $200 dollars.
> 
> ...



Some of the best advice right there. 

I took my maysis back last night and the guy helping me was insisting that these were the right size for me after explaining how they felt. He even spent the time to heat mold them but they were still a little tight and i couldnt take the chance. If any members are in Calgary i'd highly reccomend Ski cellar because these guys spent the time to make sure i was getting the right fit. I went to some other board shops and i couldnt beleive the service and knowledge of the staff. I went to the Source which is probably the biggest guy in town and of the 3 guys working the only guy that helped was already helping someone else(the other 2 were watching the videos on their tv) i asked him about the differences between the nikes and he said there was no real difference. I dont know if this was true or not because nikes site isn't too clear either.


----------

